# How is the water at the edge



## snapperpsycho (Jul 5, 2017)

Thinking about going out to the edge next week, is the water dirty or blue? Would it be effective to troll (2) blue white islander with ballyhoo off the outriggers and then 1 Yo Zuri Bonita and 1 stretch 30 and zig zag the edge ?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out that way this past Monday, and the water was extremely clear. could not tell the color because of the cloud cover... clear it was!


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Any recent updates?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Saturday 7/28 water was clear greenish out to 35 miles. Trolled for 2 hours, not a single knock-down. Very few flyers, no grass or trash. Hit the edge for some bottom dropping. Slow bite as well (full moon). Caught a few mingos, 1 scamp, giant AJ released, shark, a small red snapper in 280 feet, a bigeye toro, a parrot fish. Kids took the scamp for hook & cook at Fin and Fork, said it was incredible!


----------

